
The Awk Programming Language (1988) [DJVU] - mpiedrav
https://archive.org/download/pdfy-MgN0H1joIoDVoIC7/The_AWK_Programming_Language.djvu
======
forgotpwd16
The awk is a great tool and TAPL one of the best technical books. Besides its
manual-like introductory chapters, it shows how to use Awk for data
processing, generating reports from data and implementing other languages.
Generally it shows how to use awk for text processing which is the area that
it excels. Two interesting examples it provides are (a) a text-based
relational database and (b) a make-like file updating program.

